# Das Erbe von NorthCircle sucht Member -Blackmoore-Horde-



## Mince (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

wir, die Erben von NorthCircle, sind eine noch kleine Gilde auf dem Server Blackmoore (Horde), die jetzt fortschreiten will und nach neuen Mitgliedern sucht.

Wir sind zwischen 18 und 50 Jahre alt und die meisten kennen sich aus dem RealLife.

Unsere Ziele als Gilde sind das Spielen und Lösen der Highlevel-Instanzen und Raidinstanzen . Vorerst sollen aber die "alten" Instanzen (außerhalb von BC) nicht zu kurz kommen. PvP ist bei uns eher zweitrangig. Eine Homepage mit Forum, einen Raidplaner und einen Ventrilo-SpeakServer stehen dir als Erbe von NorthCircle zur Verfügung.

Wir legen großen Wert auf den gemeinsamen Spielspaß.

Da die meisten von uns berufstätig sind haben wir nicht die Zeit dauernd online zu sein. Es gibt für gemeinsame Aktivitäten eine Planung und ein Zeitlimit damit jeder am nächsten Tag ausgeschlafen ist.

Level, Klasse, Beruf oder Skill ist egal.
Jedoch legen wir großen Wert auf ein reifes Auftreten unserer Mitglieder. Das bedeutet, dass man sich respektvoll und hilfsbereit gegenüber anderen Spielern und Mitgliedern der Gilde gibt.

Wenn Ihr mehr über uns erfahren wollt, dann schaut in unserem Forum vorbei oder sprecht Ingame Mercia oder Mince an. Ebenso kann man sich auf der Homepage eintragen...wir melden uns.

http://northcircle.no.funpic.de

Für die Horde
Mince


----------

